# Whizzer ?



## b 17 fan (May 1, 2019)

This engine looks a bit odd on the whizzer


----------



## lgrinnings (May 1, 2019)

That was the Whizzer Model C-U-L8R.


----------



## jkent (May 1, 2019)

1 mile per tank of gas.
did you notice the size of the rear sprocket?


----------



## barneyguey (May 1, 2019)

I bet it sucked that tank dry fast!


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2019)

exhaust doubles as the mounting brackets? Just a Whizzer tank!


----------



## trymebike (May 3, 2019)

I need one of these!


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 7, 2019)

Safe to say its the world's fastest Whizzer.


----------

